# Worried about Sagan



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

You are right to worry and to see the vet. Sorry, I'd love to say, "don't worry, it's nothing." but you know your dog and this is not his normal behavior. Hopefully your vet does a thorough work up to ease your mind. 
Sagen doesn't moan when he lays down does he?


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

When you go to the vet make sure to get the ACTH blood work for Addison's. It is best to manage the condition if a dog does not go into a crisis situation. I hope there is nothing wrong with Sagan. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I know how worried you must be! Sometimes such mild symptoms in their dog can cause the owner more stress than actually knowing what is wrong!
Maybe it is something in his mouth? Maybe he has just lost interest in his present food? At least he is drinking!
Good luck at the vet!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

We are worried it is addisons, but hate to jump to any conclusions. It's hard to imagine this dog sick of any type of food..he eats taste of the wild and has always been on a healthy diet. Once a week all the dogs get raw fish and he wouldn't eat that either. He is drinking a lot of water. My German Shepherd who normally would kind of pick on Sagan or insist he play with her has left him alone. I think even she is aware that something is wrong. In fact she keeps licking his teeth/ears. She likes to groom the other dogs. She's always done this..does it to the cats too.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think you are very wise to get him to the vet as you are. It could be so many things...some nothing at all to worry about, others quite serious, so much better to be safe than sorry. You know I'll be thinking about him and hoping all goes well.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh no! sagan, mojo coming your way, little pupper!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Poor guy!! Im glad he is seeing the vet. Besides the ACTH stim. test (for Addisons dz), make sure they do a Lyme test. Both of those would be high on my list of differentials. Good luck, and let us know ASAP what they do/find!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Check him for Addison's and Autoimmune disorders ASAP. 
Is his stool normal or bloody and soft ? Some of the first signs of AD but not necessarily that fast. can come on later. but suggest go to your vet asap to run a full blood work and urine and thyroid.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

I do hope it's nothing serious! please keep us posted.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Aidan:

I was wondering how your Sagan is doing. As a poodle breeder and lover of this breed we are always concerned about bloodline when we hear of SA or Addison, epilepsy and other genetic disorders.

It is important that you report this condition in such case your dog has come down with Addison's not only to the breeder but also to PHR (Poodle Health Registry).. Many breeders would benefit from such information to educate themselves about certain lines and what is produced in them.

This is NOT for witch hunting purpose but strictly for the continuation and preservation of the dogs we love and our wish to eliminate such mishaps from happening in future if at all possible. 

We never heard back from you if Sagan has Addision's or not, and am just wondering how he is doing and what your vet's final diagnosis for Sagan is.. Is he Addisonian or not ? Let us know .


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I missed this the first time... I hope Sagan is OK.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have been checking hoping for an update. I am keeping my fingers crossed that is was just something mild.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

just seeing this for the first time, too. i hope things are ok. since in just went through an anxious time with jessie i know how you must be feeling. i'm hoping your trip to the vet turned ended in a diagnosis of something relatively benign. hope to hear something soon.

hugs & kisses and wishes for good health!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I am just seeing this for the first time also. I'm sorry I missed it earlier.

I do hope that Sagan is not seriously ill. Sending healing thoughts your way and waiting to hear how things went._


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I hope Sagan is okay! How old is he?? I'm sure your vet will draw blood and that should be telling. I had a poodle with similar symptoms but he was around 13 yoa (can't be exact as he was a rescue). Someone mentioned Lyme's upthread and that was one of my thoughts as well. That and dental issues (because of his reluctance to eat) and addison's/diabetes--any number of autoimmune diseases. Autoimmune hemolytic anemia (http://www.petside.com/condition/dog/autoimmune-hemolytic-anemia-canine) is another possibility (poodles are predisposed to this one), along with thyroid issues. (I've experienced most of these with rescue poodles, the worst being hemangiosarcoma with the older fella. :-( )

We'll be thinking about the handsome boy and keeping our paws crossed for good news!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry I haven't updated in awhile..been planning a wedding and working 2 jobs so haven't really had too much time for forums.

Anyway, he's doing all right.. here are the results from his bloodwork.

Let's see if I can read my vet bill right.. they did some blood tests.. 

On the blood work paper it shows his NA level to be 124 and K at 5.8 CO2: 125 Glucose: 107 Ca: 10.1 bun: 17 Creatinine: 0.9

HGB: 7.0 HCT: 21.1

The vet seems to think those numbers are managable but he's still worried something else could be causing such a drastic change in behavior. We are trying some meds and see if his behavior improves.

Thanks for all the concern..sorry for the lack of updates! Just been pretty busy.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

It is hard when a beloved is not well during busy times. I am hoping all goes well for you and Sagan. Sending well wishes your way.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

So your vet doesnt think its addisons now? Has he/you tried any meds or treatment for him yet? Has he been put on steroids at all to at least try and see if they improve him?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He looks to be anemic based on those results. Did the vet address this at all?

Hope Sagan is feeling better soon - he has always been one of my favorites!


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

*Sodium/Potassium Ratio*



Aidan said:


> On the blood work paper it shows his NA level to be 124 and K at 5.8
> 
> 
> The vet seems to think those numbers are managable but he's still worried something else could be causing such a drastic change in behavior. We are trying some meds and see if his behavior improves.
> ...


It appears Sagan Na+/K+ ratio is low. 124 divided by 5.8 is 21.4

I would be asking my vet to do a ACTH test now before a large vet bill or an unexpected death. 

Addisons is a great mimic and it symptoms wax and wane like the moon. Many people have spent huge sums to try and find out what is wrong with their dog before they find out he/she has Addisons. 

If Sagan is diagnosed with Addisons it is a very treatable disease.

Not all vets are adequately informed about testing for Addisons Disease and or do not realize how common it is in poodles. There are many websites and forums devoted to Addisons Disease and dogs. 

From: Testing for Addison Disease in Dogs at Testing for Addison's disease - DVM

*Na:K ratio*

_The Na:K ratio usually is low in dogs with hypoadrenocorticism. This ratio may be useful to determine the likelihood of hypoadrenocorticism and plan emergency diagnosis and treatment while waiting for definitive test results.

Use of an Na:K ratio cut-off of <27 or 28 for predicting a diagnosis of hypoadrenocorticism resulted in correct classification of disease state 95 percent of the time in a retrospective study of 76 dogs with hypoadrenocorticism and 200 dogs with other disorders. _


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i've been out of touch for a week or so, just wondering if there were any updates on sagan? maybe on a different thread? i'm kinda worried...


----------

